# Streaming video to localhost only works for 1 user

## tabanus

I've encoded some .ogv videos with the intention of streaming them around my intranet using an apache web server.

On the PC with the web server installed it only works for one user, and not anyone else (just seeing a grey box with an X in it). I can stream to other PCs on the LAN without problems.

If I open the html files locally the video plays for any user; it's just accessing it through the apache server that's the problem.

Sample html code for the video pages:

```
<html>

<head>

<title>Video</title>

</head>

<body>

It appears that only the first person to log on can access the localhost. Rebooting and logging on from the previously blocked user first allowed that user to play the files, but no-one else.

<h1>Video</h1>

<video width="720" height="576" controls>

<source src="/videos/video.ogv" type='video/ogg; codecs="theora, vorbis"'>

</video>

</body>

</html>
```

I'm using apache-2.2.17 on x86. I tried chmodding the apache document directory 777; accessing the file via http://localhost and http://192.168.0.3 (the server intranet address). No difference with konqueror or Firefox 5 (-bin).

Any advice much appreciated.

It appears that only the first person to logon can stream videos from localhost - rebooting and logging on a previously blocked user allowed that user to view the videos, but locked other users.

----------

## Hu

What do the Apache logs show?  Do the subsequent users even try to request the video?  Does Apache give it to them if they ask for it?

----------

## tabanus

Unsuccessful attempt:

```
127.0.0.1 - - [02/Jul/2011:17:31:08 +0100] "GET /html/spiderwick_chronicles.html HTTP/1.1" 200 260

127.0.0.1 - - [02/Jul/2011:17:31:08 +0100] "GET /videos/spiderwick_chronicles.ogv HTTP/1.1" 206 2337708775
```

Successful attempt:

```
127.0.0.1 - - [02/Jul/2011:17:32:01 +0100] "GET /html/meet_joe_black.html HTTP/1.1" 200 238

127.0.0.1 - - [02/Jul/2011:17:32:01 +0100] "GET /videos/meet_joe_black.ogv HTTP/1.1" 206 6410086724

127.0.0.1 - - [02/Jul/2011:17:32:01 +0100] "GET /videos/meet_joe_black.ogv HTTP/1.1" 206 4294977860

127.0.0.1 - - [02/Jul/2011:17:32:01 +0100] "GET /videos/meet_joe_black.ogv HTTP/1.1" 206 4295010628

127.0.0.1 - - [02/Jul/2011:17:32:01 +0100] "GET /videos/meet_joe_black.ogv HTTP/1.1" 206 4295043396

127.0.0.1 - - [02/Jul/2011:17:32:01 +0100] "GET /videos/meet_joe_black.ogv HTTP/1.1" 206 4295076164

127.0.0.1 - - [02/Jul/2011:17:32:01 +0100] "GET /videos/meet_joe_black.ogv HTTP/1.1" 206 6409726276
```

I've no idea what most of those numbers mean

----------

## Hu

Based on that output, from the Apache perspective, both attempts were successful.  The server returned the HTML correctly and served a series of partial content blocks to the client.  It served far fewer partial content blocks in the failure case, which could indicate a problem.  Can you wget the .ogv file in a case where the web browser refuses to render it?  If so, that would further support the idea that the problem is in the client.

----------

## tabanus

Yep, I can wget the file no problems from the blocked account    :Confused: 

[EDIT] This is weird. Works OK in both logins from Konqueror, only affecting Firefox

----------

